# Applet signieren und damit Rechte geben



## MR Q (21. Sep 2004)

Hi Leute.

Ich möchte meinem Applet gern "Drag and Drop" ermöglichen (der user soll von außerhalb Text rüberkopieren können). Leider ist D&D für Applet verboten (warum bloß :roll: ).

Mein Applet hab ich jetzt schon signiert.
Ne policy-Datei, die ich brauche um die Rechte zu geben kann ich auch noch erstellen.

Mein Problem ist jetzt.
Wie bringe ich den Browser des users dazu beim Laden des Applets nach der Signierung zu fragen und sich die Nutzung bestätigen zu lassen?
Der user entscheidet per einfachem Klick, ober er die Signatur annehmen will, oder auch nicht.
Nach erfolgreicher Bestätigung soll dann das Applet mit der richtigen Signatur und den Rechten geladen werden.

Hab sowas schon gesehen.
https://studinfo.upb.de/cgi-bin/go?c=kms_2004ss

Stelle mir so ne "Abfrage vor" (bei Opera gabs die zumindest :wink: ) und natürlich für die Signatur meines Applets.

Hoffe es hat jemand verstanden, was ich gern hätte und noch schöner wäre es, wenn jemand ne Antwort für mein Problem hätte.
Ansonsten würde mir auch ne andere "einfache" Möglichkeit Zertifikate zu importieren reichen ... über Komandozeile ist etwas kompliziert für den Normaluser.

mfg Q


----------



## Pawko (21. Sep 2004)

Ich hatte auch vor nen halben Jahr Probleme mit den Sicherheitseinstellungen mit Java. I hab damals mein Programm total umgeschrieben, damit es die Sicherheitsanforderungen erfühlt, aber ich habe eine interessante Hilfe gefunden:
http://www.mycore.de/library/go-to-java-2/html/k100293.html#sectlevel2id047003


----------



## Mr Q (22. Sep 2004)

Danke für deine Hilfe.
Mir scheint das Importieren von Zertifikaten aber leider etwas kompliziert für den "Normaluser".
Werd dann wohl doch auf ne Aplikation ausweichen, die der user dann eben insten muss.

Gibt es wohl keine Möglichkeit, dass der user aufgefordert wird ein Zertifikat zu akzeptieren, wenn er versucht das Applet über einen Browser zu laden? Das wäre für mich ne optimale Lösung .... und nicht dieses umständliche importieren.

mfg Mr Q


----------

